# Pakárna



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den! Chtěl bych se zeptat na smysl slova "pakárna" v následujícím  kontextu, kde lékařka - jak to popisuje časopis- "nabízí netradiční  pohled na rakovinu, s níž před dvaceti léty vybojovala úspěšný souboj."

_" - ..... No a pak jsem si přečetla knihu o homeopatii.
- A vaše první reakce?
- To je *pakárna*, to nemůže fungovat, ale můžu se ji naučit. Tak proč to nezkusit?"  _
('Reflex', 7. srpna 2014, p50, Zina Kaucká, Proč jsem neumřela)

Naš WR slovník uvádí _drag - something boring or tedious
(nepříjemná činnost)    otrava, mrzutost ž
       (nepříjemná činnost)    trápení, soužení s
       (mládežnicky)    pakárna ž
       (menší, ale nepříjemný problém)    svízel m_

Tento smysl se mi tady ale nějak nezdá, tak se ptám, jestli "pakárna" může tady znamenat spíš _podvod_ nebo _hokus pokus_? 
Děkuji předem za odpovědi.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

pod slovem "pakárna (=> má 3 slabiky; pa-kár-na)" označujeme většinou vše, "s čímž máme hodně práce, což je pro nás zpravidla velmi vysilující (=> fyzicky i psychicky!!!), obecně je to velice náročné a hmatatelný výsledek nemáme ve finále nikde žádný, tzn. veškerá činnost, práce, kterou jsme za nějakým účelem odvedli, vykonali, je bez výsledku", prostě "děsná nuda, místy i frustrace"...

Pakárna není tedy "podvod/hokus pokus", je to primárně činnost, která je člověku otravná, nudí ho, vysiluje ho... Může to být věc těžko řešitelná, tedy nějaký nepříjemný/nečekaný "zádrhel, problém, svízel (=> svízelná/prekérní situace)... A z toho již vyplývá ono nasazení, které nás nadměrně vysiluje jak fyzicky, tak i psychicky...  

Například:
a) činnosti, které nás nebaví a musíme je u-/dělat, 
b) něco se nám rozbilo, se někde porouchalo a my to neumíme opravit, neumíme sami nalézt vhodné/adekvátní řešení (=> auto x tiskárna x elektrický obvod - komunikační problém x administrativa x četba, překlad dlouhé a náročné knihy) 

Post Scriptum: Dle mého soudu, by se možná dalo ono slovíčko nahradit slůvkem "trápení", nevidím důvod, proč "ne"! Naše babičky přeci znaly a užívaly spojení "To je ale trápení, nadělení,..."

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

Slovo pakárna mi v uvedeném kontextu vůbec nesedí, já bych použil hloupost nebo blbost.

Ani slovník není zrovna výstižný. Pako je slangově totéž co vypatlanec, vymaštěnec, blb, dement. Je docela šok, slyšet ve španělském filmu, jak někomu říkají pako.

Pakárna je činnost/místo, při které/kde se člověk stává vypatlancem, pokud jím už předtím nebyl. Typickým příkladem je vojenská služba (je to pakárna). Rovněž se tak říká blázinci (zavřeli ho do pakárny).


----------



## Hrdlodus

Pro mne má pakárna majirotní význam jako "blbost/nesmysl/hloupost". (Jsem také mladšího věku a na vojně jsem nebyl. Ani v blázinci.)

A v daném kontextu jde jednoznačně o význam = blbost.

Člověka, který se chová hloupě, můžeme počastovat urážkou "pako". Nabízí se tak, že pako dělá pakárny.

Význam věty: Lékařka si přečte článek o činnosti, která se neopírá o všeobecně uznávané lékařské principy a představuje výsledky, u nichž lékař nenachází smysl, dle kterého by daný postup měl léčit. Pomyslí si, co to tam píší na kraviny, vždyť známá lékařská věda nevysvětluje, proč by to mělo fungovat. Přijde jí to jako snůška nesmyslů a označí to za pakárnu. Navíc ji to i mírně popuzuje, jelikož se vyzná v lékařství a najednou nějaký šarlatán píše o postupech, které samy o sobě nemohou danou nemoc léčit. O to více se cítí oprávněna označit článek za pakárnu (kravinu, blbost, nesmysl, výmysl).


----------



## Bohemos

No, já se zase nemohu ubrániti dojmu, že se za 1) dané slovo ("pakárna") do dané věty vůbec nehodí a že za 2) neodpovídá významově překladům výše uvedeným...!

Termín "Pakárna" de facto odpovídá významově všemu, co uvedl - paradoxně - uživatel Enquiring Mind. Termíny jako "pitomost/hloupost/blbost, či dokonce pako" nelze vnímat jako odpovídající synonyma, se osobně domnívám, byť by se do dané věty hodila sebevíc, ano!:-( 

Dále, existuje-li nějaký relevantní zdroj, který by hravě doložil, či již jednoznačně dokládá vztah, příbuznost (viz etymologie) mezi slovy "pakárna" a "pako", uveďte ho, prosím. Dle mě jde o dvě významově odlišná slova (viz níže)...

Moje verze:
a) Pako (vulgarita) => nešika (tj. aktuální chování jedince (např. "frajeřina", "machrování"); člověk nemající nadání k určitým (specifickým) činnostem) 
- jedná se o nadávku, kterou nás někdo častuje (viz "To je ale pako!")!

x

b) Pakárna => 1) nemilá činnost, kterou musím vykonat/vykonávat/dělat/udělat, která mě nadmíru vysiluje, a to jak psychicky, tak i fyzicky! 2) Jedná se o náhlý nečekaný/nepříjemný problém, zádrhel, malér/ -ou událost - který/-ou jsem nemusel primárně způsobit JÁ (=> nejsem tedy pako, ano!) - kterému/-ré ale nedokáži nijak čelit!  

*Jako povinnou četbu - k této problematice - doporučuji všem uživatelům tento následující odkaz, je docela "výživný":
*http://www.rozhlas.cz/regina/slova/_zprava/70587

Pro uživatele Enquiring Mind: Omlouvám se Vám za mírný zmatek v této diskuzi, ale všechny argumenty je nutno zvažovat, vzájemně korigovat!

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## Garin

Obávám se, že jste zapomněli na původní význam slova "pakárna", a sice "blázinec". "Pako" je "cvok, blázen", a ten patří do cvokárny neboli do pakárny. A výraz "blázinec" se dá použít v různých kontextech, a já bych ho klidně použil i v tom výše uvedeném citátu:


> _" - ..... No a pak jsem si přečetla knihu o homeopatii.
> - A vaše první reakce?
> - To je *blázinec*, to nemůže fungovat, ale můžu se ji naučit. Tak proč to nezkusit?"
> _


"Blázinec" zde bude ve významu "nesmysl, blbost, bláznovina".


----------

